# PARAMETRAGE IMPRIMANTE MP640 CANON WIFI



## CHOUCHIX (27 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous et toutes !! 

Je viens d'avoir un Mac et une imprimante CANON MP640 or je n'arrive pas a la rendre accessible via le wifi. J'ai installé les drivers j'ai essayé de créé un réseau mais cela ne fonctionne pas.  Pour rien vous cachez j'y connais pas grand chose je comptais sur l'insertion du CD et zou, donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider cela serait vraiment très sympa.

Merci à tous et bonne journée


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Mars 2010)

Tant qu'on ne connaît pas la version du système concerné, donner un conseil ne serait que du remplissage.

Alors, Mac OS X 10.?.?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mars 2010)

Et ça veut dire quoi "créer un réseau" ? L'imprimante ne peut que se connecter à un réseau wi-fi existant.

Pour le reste, il suffit de suivre les indications du mode d'emploi papier.


----------



## CHOUCHIX (30 Mars 2010)

C'est un MAC OS X 10,5,8 après je ne sais pas ce dont vous avez besoin d'autres. Dites moi mais la c'est la galère !!


----------



## CHOUCHIX (5 Avril 2010)

up svp mon imprimante me sert a rien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2010)

As-tu déjà un réseau wi-fi avec une box, une borne Airport/Time Capsule ou autre borne wi-fi ?


----------



## CHOUCHIX (12 Avril 2010)

j'ai internet en wifi via une livebox qui est cablé sur un autre pc et mon mac s'y connecte en wifi. Merci d'avance pour la poursuite de vos aides


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2010)

Ah, tu as une Livebox. Ben, tu es mal barré car pour le wi-fi les Livebox sont de vraies plaies. 

Enfin bon, puisque tu as un réseau wi-fi existant, il te suffit de connecter ton imprimante à ce réseau en suivant les indications du mode d'emploi de ton imprimante.

Ca doit être à peu près comme pour les autres modèles de la marque et ça n'a rien de compliqué.

Par contre, bonne chance pour arriver à la connecter à ton réseau Livebox. Moi, j'ai essayé de connecter ma MP600R au mien. Je n'y suis jamais arrivé (donc je l'utilise en USB).


----------



## CHOUCHIX (14 Avril 2010)

yes jai reussi a sortir une feuille par contre nouveau probleme je veux scanner dans ce cas il faut imperativement un cable?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2010)

Non.

Avec les multifonctions wi-fi connectées en wi-fi on peut faire les 2.


----------

